# Goldstock, 2011



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

It begins the Friday before Labor Day and ends on Labor Day.
It's a party for both the Golden Retrievers and the humans with entertainment, swimming, competitions, fund raising for the good of the Goldens and lots of fun. Log on to the Goldstock website. You won't be sorry. It takes place in Lakewood, Pa. Yes, there IS a lake!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Goldstock will be here before you seem to know it but there is still a little time to register. There isn't anything elce quite like this wonderful experience.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

It begins a week from this Friday.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I need to pack.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Just one week from today we will be hitting the road! We plan to make the drive in two days so that we will be fresh when we arrive on Friday.

I am just about ready to pack!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I am glad you are coming.

Goldstock offers doggy Olympics, the Doghouse Dancers, the Canine Good Citizen Test, The Therapy Dog Internation test, the Sweetest Girl and Sweetest Boy Contests, Rescue Parades, Senior Parades, Silent Auction, Live Auction, etc.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Less than 7 more days until this year's Goldstock begins!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Good luck to all of those who are heading to Goldstock - I hope Irene doesn't mess up your plans too much!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

It's not for another week. Hope it passes way before.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Right, but even if the storm is over, a lot of people will be dealing with the aftermath.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I really hope to go.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad it's not this weekend.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Five more days until this year's Goldstock.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I just can't wait much longer.....


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I started getting a few things together for Goldstock.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldstock*

I've never gone, but I've only heard very wonderful things about it and knowing Gail Lustig that runs it, I am not surprised!!

http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=513761966


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

How do you know Gail?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

4 more days until Goldstock.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am sure that I am way overpacked but I need to have everything _just in case_ like raingear, snacks, extra leash and collar, blankets, chairs, oh boy you name it, it's ready to go! I even have a vast assortment of Flirt's customized bandana's packed. 

Judi I will be sure to find you!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Judi said:


> How do you know Gail?


Karen and I have known Gail for several years now through my connections with Peppertree rescue in Albany NY. Gail works very closely with them and has helped Karen and I on many occasions when we are trying to find rescues to take dogs. She is one amazing woman.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am ready to go! I just hope the electricity is restored by Friday. See you there, Judi! Anybody else going?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Lots of people.
I still have to put things in my weekender, etc!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Goldstock starts TOMORROW!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Less than one day until this year's Goldstock begins.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Now, I am looking forward to Goldstock, 2012!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I hope Goldstock went well. Perhaps I can get there next year.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I would love you to come next year. 
Goldstock did go well.
My 2 Goldens went swimming every day they were there and
came in third for the costume competition. Puppies were competiting!


----------

